# Lidded Box



## Woodturner1975 (Nov 13, 2016)

Made a lidded box from scratch. Decided to call it "Cherries in the Snow" or maybe cake in the snow. :) Here's a video as well.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## DKMD (Nov 13, 2016)

Too cool! I love the color combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Nov 14, 2016)

Great video thank you for making it and sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 14, 2016)

Awesome! Almost looked like strawberries at first glance! Good job All around on it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 14, 2016)

Too cool! I saw it on FB, thought it was peppermint candies at first! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 14, 2016)

Cool video, Heath. Your mom will love the box forever.

When you said in the video, " Watch this", I knew exactly what was going to happen. Please, next time you're parting off anything the way you did this box, position your tailstock about 1/16" from the inside bottom to keep it from flying............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Nov 14, 2016)

Tony said:


> Too cool! I saw it on FB, thought it was peppermint candies at first! Tony


I can see that. Thank you Tony.


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Nov 14, 2016)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Cool video, Heath. Your mom will love the box forever.
> 
> When you said in the video, " Watch this", I knew exactly what was going to happen. Please, next time you're parting off anything the way you did this box, position your tailstock about 1/16" from the inside bottom to keep it from flying............... Jerry (in Tucson)


Lol.. Ill have to remember that Jerry. Thank you for the tip. It was hard for me to watch it again.


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Nov 14, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Awesome! Almost looked like strawberries at first glance! Good job All around on it!


I was thinking strawberries as well. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks for sharing that beautiful box experience.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Nov 19, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Thanks for sharing that beautiful box experience.


 It was a fun project. My mom really enjoyed it. The 'cherries in the snow' description comes from a dessert my Grandmother would make every Christmas. I think that may have choked her up a bit. I'm with @gman2431 .. I think the pieces look like strawberries. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 19, 2016)

Heath,
In my experiences the best homemade gifts are those that get that instant reaction where the tears just jump. You know you hit a home run and luckily I have seen that a few times. I have been holding off doing any casting-too many hobbies and not enough garage BUT you might have inspired me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Nov 19, 2016)

JR Parks said:


> Heath,
> In my experiences the best homemade gifts are those that get that instant reaction where the tears just jump. You know you hit a home run and luckily I have seen that a few times. I have been holding off doing any casting-too many hobbies and not enough garage BUT you might have inspired me.


Thank you @JR Parks. I agree. It felt great to see her reaction. That's what makes it worth while. There's never enough garage space or time. My shop (where the cars should be parked) always looks like a wreck a day or two after cleaning it. It's a never ending cycle, but I have the fever.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2016)

Well done Heath - On the casting, the turning and the video. Strawberries and cream all the way!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Nov 21, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well done Heath - On the casting, the turning and the video. Strawberries and cream all the way!


Thank you Scott!


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 24, 2016)

That's every woman's dream box!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 24, 2016)

Another trick on the box lid... you can use a wide rubber band on the jaws to keep from marring the lid. It seems to work a little better for me than paper towel does... YMMV.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodturner1975 (Nov 26, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Another trick on the box lid... you can use a wide rubber band on the jaws to keep from marring the lid. It seems to work a little better for me than paper towel does... YMMV.


That's a great tip! I'll have to try that out. Thank you Doc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

